# goat miscarriage



## Sheri (Jan 1, 2012)

I am driving myself crazy trying to figure out why my goat miscarried this past Saturday. She'll be 2 in May. This was her first pregnancy. Everything seemed fine. I was under the impression that her due date was 2/21 and she delivered at 140 days. But since contacting the original owner of her, I found out that was 150 days from the first day she was put in the pasture with a buck. She was with the buck for two months. The previous owner said she was more likely due early/mid March. So she probably did miscarry earlier than just five days. 
I'm just trying to figure out why. :whatgoat: 

The first kid that came out was the small one that lived for a while. The second one was really small maybe 8 inches long. It didn't seem to have fur. Could she have miscarried because of the dead fetus that was inside of her even though she still had another kid in her?

I have two other does that are possibly pregnant. Another Nigerian Dwarf that was penned with the same buck and the doe that just miscarried. Should I have a Vet come to test them? I don't want to lose any more babies. 

Thanks for your input!
Sheri


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would consider chlamydia...in which case your goats would need to be treated. The dead kid could have caused her to abort also. I would have a vet out to discuss possible issues. There are several things that can happen, but if your vet is goat savy...i'd have them out to take a look. Sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry for your loss. did the kid that was alive have all its hair? did it have bottom front teeth or just tooth buds? those things will tell the stage of development. I agree it is best to get a vet to help.


----------



## Sheri (Jan 1, 2012)

it did have hair, no teeth or teeth buds


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Had this happen with my doe in 2010...stillborn, term buckling and then a underformed mummified doe fetus...the buckling got entangled in the twins remains and it detached his cord. She was on Pen G for 7 days after.

I'd say that the death of the underdeveloped twin could have caused her to abort and miscarriage at this late in pregnancy is not always caused by disease.

I would however put her on antibiotics for 7 days and I personally would start milking her so that her production stays up...thats if you milk your does, if not then allow her to dry off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'd say that the death of the underdeveloped twin could have caused her to abort and miscarriage at this late in pregnancy is not always caused by disease.
> 
> I would however put her on antibiotics for 7 days and I personally would start milking her so that her production stays up...thats if you milk your does, if not then allow her to dry off.


 I agree...not all miscarriages are due to disease...the doe may of gotten slammed...so... it might of killed the one kid inside....then....sadly... may of gotten hit again later in her pregnancy ...which caused her to throw them....

Mold can cause them to abort as well....

You can have the Does tested for peace of mind....

:hug: I am so sorry...


----------



## Sheri (Jan 1, 2012)

Liz- I wonder if that happened with mine. The morning we found our doe in labor, her backside was bloody. Now I know there is supposed to be a mucous plug. But in all the birth videos I've watched, the does are never as bloody on the back of her legs. Now, maybe that's cuz I didn't get a chance to shave her back there. But that did concern me some. 

As for milking, her udder never got tight and shiny like the books say. I did milk her the first day and maybe got less than 1/2 a cup. The second time I tried to milk her was way less than that. And the third time I milked her there was nothing. So I don't think her milk fully came in. Her udder isn't that big. Is that normal with a miscarriage? 

I was hoping to milk her. But at the same time, the poor girl has been through so much I don't feel right about milking her.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

with no lower teeth the kid was premature. I agree that it may have been caused by another goat ramming her. You can send them off for testing or just hope that it was a accident and the other kids are fine. 
:hug:


----------

